# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Hidrónimos de ríos

## GEOMAN

Hidrónimo es el nombre propio con el que se designa una masa de agua. Inspirado en el lema de Reege abro este tema en el que comentaremos la etimología, significado, origen del nombre de nuestros ríos. Podemos hacer una recopilación. Aquí van unos pocos ejemplos:

Río Guadalhorce: Río tijeras o cizallas.
Río Guadalfeo: Río de la Quebrada, el que discurre por un desfiladero o espacio entre dos montes.
Río Guadiaro: Nace en la Serranía de Ronda y desemboca en Sotogrande. Etimología arabe, significa Río del oro; uno de sus afluentes el Guadalevín ( el que pasa por Ronda ) significa Río de la leche.

----------


## ben-amar

Me parece una buena idea y aporto los primeros que se me vienen a la cabeza:
Guadiana: Guad - er - ana; rio de los patos
Genil; Xenil; mil nilos

----------

GEOMAN (08-abr-2015)

----------


## juanlo

Guadalmena - Wad-al-mañara - Rio de las Almenas (sierra de Alcaraz).
Guadalimar - Wad-al-ihmar - Rio colorado.
Guadalquivir - al-wadi al-Kabir - Rio Grande

----------

GEOMAN (08-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Guadiana: Guad - er - ana; rio de los patos


Lo detallo un poco más.

Los romanos, lo llamaron _Fluminus Anae_ (río de los patos). Después los árabes sustituyeron la palabra _río_ latina por la árabe, es decir, cambiaron _fluminus_ por _uadi_, quedando el nombre de esta forma: _Uadi Anae_, del que con el paso de los siglos derivó en la palabra actual, _Guadiana_.

Otro que conozco es el río Albarregas, pequeño afluente del Guadiana que cruza Mérida y sobre el que se construyó la presa romana de Cornalvo.

El río Albarregas fue llamado _Fluminus Barraeca_, y los árabes quitaron la palabra _río_ latina y le pusieron delante el prefijo _Al-_

----------

GEOMAN (08-abr-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Aparte de los ríos mencionados, que la mayoría corresponden a nombres árabes, en el caso del Segura su nombre antiguo es Thaler, palmera, en su acepción romana y blanco en su acepción árabe pero no sé de dónde viene la palabra Segura, salvo por la sierra de su nacimiento, que está próxima al mismo.
Otro que también se llamaba blanco en árabe era el Guadalaviar o Turia, éste se llamaba así en las cercanías de Teruel, para distinguirlo del Alfambra o rojo así llamado por el color de sus aguas con mucho barro en suspensión.

----------

GEOMAN (08-abr-2015)

----------

